# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Зимние утепленные рабочие куртки

## Мильва

Работники, которые трудятся на улице, должны иметь современную удобную спецодежду.
Задача амуниции — обеспечить комфортные и безопасные условия труда.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вы можете в интернет-магазине "Бувини". Осуществляем доставку по РБ

----------

